# SGM Lamb mentions JMAU clip on teamwork



## SOSTCRNA (May 14, 2020)

SGM Lamb from the Army SMU talks teamwork and mentions JMAU’s part in the fight.  First couple minutes of the video.  SOST is the new hottness but JMAU is always out there working in the shadows.  Miss that shit every damn day.


----------



## Infinitejest12 (May 18, 2020)

Thanks, I found this video really informative!


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 19, 2020)

SOSTCRNA said:


> SGM Lamb from the Army SMU talks teamwork and mentions JMAU’s part in the fight.  First couple minutes of the video.  SOST is the new hottness but JMAU is always out there working in the shadows.  Miss that shit every damn day.



I still chuckle at having an Anesthesiologist out on target with us, what a bad ass!


----------



## Devildoc (May 19, 2020)

"A vascular surgeon" lol....

One of our vascular surgeons won't park his car if it's raining, he'll pay for patient valet and tip $20 for them to park it in employee's parking... THAT vascular surgeon and THIS vascular surgeon are not the same...

That was great, thanks for sharing....


----------



## Infinitejest12 (May 19, 2020)

275ANGER! said:


> I still chuckle at having an Anesthesiologist out on target with us, what a bad ass!


Why would the Anesthesiologist go on target?


----------



## DasBoot (May 19, 2020)

SOSTCRNA said:


> SGM Lamb from the Army SMU talks teamwork and mentions JMAU’s part in the fight.  First couple minutes of the video.  SOST is the new hottness but JMAU is always out there working in the shadows.  Miss that shit every damn day.


Glad to see my dads old boys getting some credit. 


Infinitejest12 said:


> Why would the Anesthesiologist go on target?


Sometimes you need to bring a whole ER out.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 19, 2020)

Infinitejest12 said:


> Why would the Anesthesiologist go on target?



Research what an Anesthesiologist actually does, and you'll see the possible value.


----------



## Devildoc (May 19, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> Research what an Anesthesiologist actually does, and you'll see the possible value.



Pass gas??

I kid...


----------



## SOSTCRNA (May 30, 2020)

Infinitejest12 said:


> Why would the Anesthesiologist go on target?



Cause that’s where the wounded are. The closer we can get the surgeon to point of injury the better chance of survival for the patient.  Generally speaking and as long as the mission isn’t impacted.


----------

